# A couple of my reptilian friends...



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

First is my mangrove monitor (Varanus indicus)

























and a few of my Anery het snow female BCC

















Looking to add a nice beardie to the family...if anyone can point me in the direction of a good breeder for red/orange or citrus. I've been browsing kingsnake, but that's hit or miss with scams now a days. I've been keeping my eye on Fire and Ice dragons, but they're a bit overpriced.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous Mangrove!! It's on my "sought after list".


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Gorgeous Mangrove!! It's on my "sought after list".


thanks....for the most part they enjoy being under the substrate/water dish. So I hope you enjoy an empty tank! I just got him that big litter pan to swim in and he seems to be enjoying it. Waiting for him to realize he can hunt those goldfish. Otherwise a great temperment, hasn't hissed or tail whipped yet, but has projectile shat at me.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet monitor


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

iceh said:


> Gorgeous Mangrove!! It's on my "sought after list".


thanks....for the most part they enjoy being under the substrate/water dish. So I hope you enjoy an empty tank! I just got him that big litter pan to swim in and he seems to be enjoying it. Waiting for him to realize he can hunt those goldfish. Otherwise a great temperment, hasn't hissed or tail whipped yet, *but has projectile shat at me*.
[/quote]










Awesome herps! Beardies are fantastic. Unfortunately I don't know American breeders that well so can't make any recommendations. But have you tried checking out some popular herp forums in the beardies area? A lot of solid breeders advertise themselves simply by making themselves known that way.

Also check out the Fauna Classifieds. You'll probably be able to find some there.


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Mettle said:


> Gorgeous Mangrove!! It's on my "sought after list".


thanks....for the most part they enjoy being under the substrate/water dish. So I hope you enjoy an empty tank! I just got him that big litter pan to swim in and he seems to be enjoying it. Waiting for him to realize he can hunt those goldfish. Otherwise a great temperment, hasn't hissed or tail whipped yet, *but has projectile shat at me*.
[/quote]










Awesome herps! Beardies are fantastic. Unfortunately I don't know American breeders that well so can't make any recommendations. But have you tried checking out some popular herp forums in the beardies area? A lot of solid breeders advertise themselves simply by making themselves known that way.

Also check out the Fauna Classifieds. You'll probably be able to find some there.
[/quote]
Yeah, it's still a baby so has a tendency to be skittish.

I've been watching Fire and Ice Dragons, and they seem to be a top breeder. I'll see if I can pick one up that isn't necessarily collector quality.

On a side note, can anyone suggest how to bond with a monitor, or at least a guide/article.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pictures man, loving that boa


----------

